# Ideas for a DIY boom box/cd player



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

My wife and I are in the currently in the process of putting together the nursery for our first child. She mentioned that she would like to get a small, portable cd player/boombox to play music in the room, but also something that she can easily move to another room in the house if she needs to.

The thought of purchasing some cheap, crappy sounding boombox is awful to me. I'd love to make a portable DIY setup using some small full-range speakers. This would be my first DIY home project, and it seems like it would be extremely easy to do a t-amp with an ipod input, but I'm having trouble figuring out what to use as a cd-player source. Ideally I'd like something that has a cd player and a line-in so that I can plug an ipod into it as well. To keep it portable, it would need to be all self-contained in a single housing (preferably with a handle). Does anyone have any ideas on a source to use for this? All I could think of was some sort of old portable cd player, but I wouldn't be able to enclose something like that.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

what about a factory car stereo?
Im not sure how large the converters and power supply would have to be, that may make it unrealistic for your goals


----------



## doczg (Jan 17, 2008)

i thought it would be cool to build something that looked like an old school giant 80s boombox and slap in a t-amp and some cheap 5" components or something.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

a friend of mine said he got this "ghetto blaster" when he was a kid and it has two twelves in it lol, hes 33 now so quite a few yrs ago


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

What about a small dvd player that could play cd's. You could enclose it, but cut out a space for the cd to be inserted. I am assuming your not wanting this to run off of batteries.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

drocpsu said:


> My wife and I are in the currently in the process of putting together the nursery for our first child. She mentioned that she would like to get a small, portable cd player/boombox to play music in the room, but also something that she can easily move to another room in the house if she needs to.
> 
> The thought of purchasing some cheap, crappy sounding boombox is awful to me. I'd love to make a portable DIY setup using some small full-range speakers. This would be my first DIY home project, and it seems like it would be extremely easy to do a t-amp with an ipod input, but I'm having trouble figuring out what to use as a cd-player source. Ideally I'd like something that has a cd player and a line-in so that I can plug an ipod into it as well. To keep it portable, it would need to be all self-contained in a single housing (preferably with a handle). Does anyone have any ideas on a source to use for this? All I could think of was some sort of old portable cd player, but I wouldn't be able to enclose something like that.


*It was done by 60nDown awhile back *


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

I have looked at those small class D and T amps for a while now. I think the Altoids tin amps are the coolest thing ever and would love to make a nice little PC speaker setup. I'm very confused as to how those work though, the say stuff like "requires 32 volt power supply" or "requires so and so board" I guess I'm missing something there.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Cheapest way to do it is to buy a boom box at a pawn shop that already has a CD player and gut it. Either steal the CD player from it, or replace the speakers (and amp if you want) in it. Most small portable CD-players for like computers and stuff run off 12V.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Or just get a portable cd player (like the cd walkman of yesteryear) Im sure you can find one on ebay for about $10


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

I've made a couple. I use computer power supplies for power or a battery. Currently I have a alpine 9886 w/ a behringer a500 powering some type r comps for my iPod player at work. It sits on my bench and everyone loves it. Total cost besides amp: $75. (thanks to craigslist)


----------

